# Survivor - S40E06 "Quick on the Draw" 3/18/2020 *spoilers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow! What an ending. Surprised there isn't a thread yet.

Denise really dropped the hammer on Sandra. That was brutal. The thing is that since Denise already had an idol and knew they were voting for her, she could have done this anyway without getting the idol from Sandra, and she didn't leave the TC with an extra idol, so the only reason she did it was to make a "big move." In this season with so many threats, I'm not sure it's a good idea to call so much attention to yourself. I think maybe she should have just played the one idol, saved herself, and not made an enemy of Sandra or tried to showboat by playing both idols.

In the other TC, I really thought Wendell was going to go. It really seemed like the guys were ready to cut him loose. But ultimately, it's probably the right call to get rid of such a big threat in Parv.

On the Survivor Know-It-Alls, they pointed out that the last four boots (Tyson, Rob, Parv, and Sandra) were the only members of the Villains tribe from HvV that were on this season, and they all went out 1, 2, 3, 4 in the same order they went out in HvV. Kind of interesting.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Wow. Back to back weeks with the assumed King and Queen voted out. I love it.

During the challenge, I was thinking how dangerous it was to give them knives to hack open the bags of rice after they were clearly exhausted from the water challenge. I was sure someone was going to come away from that bleeding.

And speaking of the bags of rice, what a waste of food! I'm surprised no one scooped some up and put it in their pockets. That could mean an extra meal or two for a few days.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Sandra deserved that. She has gotten way too cocky and her non-participation in challenges was a bit too much.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> The thing is that since Denise already had an idol and knew they were voting for her, she could have done this anyway without getting the idol from Sandra...


If Denise hadn't 'bought' the idol from Sandra, Sandra would have been suspicious since Denise knew she was on the chopping block.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

For a bunch of previous winners this was the worst game play I have ever seen.

What was Sandra thinking? How many times have players making this type of move been burned? What happened to "as long as it's not me" Sandra? Denise wasn't even her ally. 

Why would Denise have played the second idol? 

They don't show everything, but it appeared Parvarti had an opening with Nick and didn't use it. Why wouldn't she have tried to make a deal with Nick with her steal an idol. Maybe that was a hopeless case and they didn't show her efforts, but it appeared a missed opportunity.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Family said:


> Why would Denise have played the second idol?


The only thing I can come up with is she wanted to make sure 100% she and Jeremy were safe. Maybe she thought Sandra was lying to her about them voting for her in order to get her to play the idol and they would vote Jeremy instead.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> The only thing I can come up with is she wanted to make sure 100% she and Jeremy were safe. Maybe she thought Sandra was lying to her about them voting for her in order to get her to play the idol and they would vote Jeremy instead.


The only reason to play the second idol is if you distrust Sandra...

It would actually be the perfect play for Sandra to sell her HII to Denise and tell her that EVERYONE is voting for her, but then guide all the votes to Jeremy and have Denise's HII purchase be for not. By voting for Sandra and protecting the two of them, she pretty much clinched and guaranteed Sandra's departure...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Family said:


> What was Sandra thinking? How many times have players making this type of move been burned? What happened to "as long as it's not me" Sandra? Denise wasn't even her ally.


That was simply a terrible move by Sandra. I don't see any other way to view it. I knew as soon as she handed her idol to Denise that there was a good chance Denise would flip to script on her. That type of move may have worked on a newbie, but you can't pull something like that on a smart player like Denise.


Family said:


> Why would Denise have played the second idol?





MikeekiM said:


> It would actually be the perfect play for Sandra to sell her HII to Denise and tell her that EVERYONE is voting for her, but then guide all the votes to Jeremy and have Denise's HII purchase be for not. By voting for Sandra and protecting the two of them, she pretty much clinched and guaranteed Sandra's departure...


Exactly. Denise played it perfectly. She had no choice but to assume that Sandra might be lying to her. By protecting Jeremy, she guaranteed that Sandra would be the one going home. If she doesn't protect Jeremy and he's the one voted out, then she's REALLY screwed if her tribe loses next week.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> In the other TC, I really thought Wendell was going to go. It really seemed like the guys were ready to cut him loose. But ultimately, it's probably the right call to get rid of such a big threat in Parv.


The edit didn't fool me. Those three guys are super tight. Wendell was never in any real danger. Parv and Michelle got screwed royally by the tribe swap.

I'm kind of bummed that most of the legends are now gone. The only person left in the game that would be considered a "Mt. Rushmore" caliber player is Kim. She's actually looking pretty good at the moment despite the weak start.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Sandra had the benefit of seeing how this worked very badly for Kellee the last season, yet still went ahead with it. I'm just surprised to see this move from Sandra. She spent a fire token for an idol then thought she needed to get fire tokens back? 

DENISE! All hail the new queen!! That was a baller move that gains her so much street cred. 

Wendell, my man, you aren't coming off so well. If this isn't just edit, perhaps take this time to evaluate how your "say it like it is" is coming across to other people as being arrogant and unlikable.

Adam sneaks through again. And Tony Spy Bunkers again. And Tyson Tysons again. 

Overall, most players seem to be reverting to their original game play. Other players who recognize that trend will be able to take advantage of that.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

gweempose said:


> I'm kind of bummed that most of the legends are now gone.


I agree... Our only hope is that Extinction Island, with all of these alpha male and female winners, can make for a great Extinction Island edit...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> The edit didn't fool me. Those three guys are super tight. Wendell was never in any real danger. Parv and Michelle got screwed royally by the tribe swap.
> 
> I'm kind of bummed that most of the legends are now gone. The only person left in the game that would be considered a "Mt. Rushmore" caliber player is Kim. She's actually looking pretty good at the moment despite the weak start.


Kim, Yul, & Tony.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm just really glad that Tony is still around. The guys is unbelievably entertaining. 

What do you guys think about Tyson buying the peanut butter? Was that a smart call, or should he have saved the token for a potential advantage in the challenge to return to the game?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Link to Dalton's recap ...

'Survivor: Winners at War' recap: A legend is born


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I am glad that we are finally seeing the fire tokens being used for something other than buying an advantage from EoE. The players are starting to think of ways they can be used to their advantage in the game. Even though Sandra blew it with her play, at least she tried something. Even my wife said there was no way Michelle would vote out Sandra right after taking the idol. Well, she was wrong (which I will not reminder her of.)

Looking at the items that the players on EoE can buy, the advantage at the return challenge listed a maximum of three. Is that only three players can buy it or a single player can buy up to three advantages? 

Right now, I am rooting for Kim or Yul. They are both playing it low right now. I think they can go far.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I also love that Sandra low-key disrespected Denise during tribal council, naming all the Survivor "ballers", but left Denise off that list... Look who's the actual baller now Sandra! LOL...


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

gweempose said:


> Exactly. Denise played it perfectly. She had no choice but to assume that Sandra might be lying to her. By protecting Jeremy, she guaranteed that Sandra would be the one going home. If she doesn't protect Jeremy and he's the one voted out, then she's REALLY screwed if her tribe loses next week.


We disagree. The idol in Denise's pocket is more valuable than Jeremy in the game. If she didn't protect Jeremy and her tribe happens to lose, she simply plays the idol next week.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Family said:


> We disagree. The idol in Denise's pocket is more valuable than Jeremy in the game. If she didn't protect Jeremy and her tribe happens to lose, she simply plays the idol next week.


I guess it comes down to what was more strategic and important to her... Protecting herself, or ensuring the big move of taking down "The Queen"?

If she didn't play the second idol, saved herself and wrote down Sandra's name, and Sandra did not go home, Sandra would be out for blood and life in camp would be pretty miserable for Denise. And yes, she has protection against getting evicted at the next tribal, but once that idol is fleshed out, she is completely naked and missed out on making the "baller" move of blindsiding "The Queen".


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I only have one comment about this week's episode:

PARVATIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My heart is broken.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Is there a chance Michele and Wendell are totally playing everyone and are really in a super tight alliance? Michele's vote for Wendell simply to get Parvati's tokens (it worked!) and Wendell was on board with that strategy?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Hcour said:


> I only have one comment about this week's episode:
> 
> PARVATIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My heart is broken.


I feel the same way. Parvati is not only a fun player to watch, but I've always found her to be very attractive. I think she looks even prettier now than she did when she was younger.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Family said:


> Why would Denise have played the second idol?





Family said:


> We disagree. The idol in Denise's pocket is more valuable than Jeremy in the game. If she didn't protect Jeremy and her tribe happens to lose, she simply plays the idol next week.


Play it out. If Denise uses one idol to protect herself, but Sandra was screwing with her and they all voted Jeremy, then Denise is in a 1-3 hole next time. She could save herself one more time, but after that she's toast. But if she ensures that Jeremy stays and Sandra goes, then next time it's Denise and Jeremy vs. Kim and Tony, and there's virtually no chance that Kim stays loyal to Tony in that situation. So she maintains a tight ally in Jeremy and potentially gains a new ally in Kim, while putting Tony in a very difficult situation. And that's a good position to be in at the Merge.


gweempose said:


> What do you guys think about Tyson buying the peanut butter? Was that a smart call, or should he have saved the token for a potential advantage in the challenge to return to the game?


There's no way to know unless we know what the advantage is. We've seen people with advantages lose, so it's not a guarantee. Also, the menu said up to three advantages can be purchased. If that means a single person can buy three, then there's no way Tyson can level the playing field with Natalie, so maybe having more strength is his best play.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Play it out. If Denise uses one idol to protect herself, but Sandra was screwing with her and they all voted Jeremy, then Denise is in a 1-3 hole next time. She could save herself one more time, but after that she's toast. But if she ensures that Jeremy stays and Sandra goes, then next time it's Denise and Jeremy vs. Kim and Tony, and there's virtually no chance that Kim stays loyal to Tony in that situation. So she maintains a tight ally in Jeremy and potentially gains a new ally in Kim, while putting Tony in a very difficult situation. And that's a good position to be in at the Merge.
> 
> There's no way to know unless we know what the advantage is. We've seen people with advantages lose, so it's not a guarantee. Also, the menu said up to three advantages can be purchased. If that means a single person can buy three, then there's no way Tyson can level the playing field with Natalie, so maybe having more strength is his best play.


There are a million what ifs. Jeremy could turn on Denise in the next vote because this big move might make her a target. Didn't Jeremy turn on Denise in this vote?

They're going to merge soon anyway. I'd want the idol in my pocket.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

If wonder if Denise could have sold the immunity to Jeremy for a fire token, so it wouldn't have cost her anything.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> If wonder if Denise could have sold the immunity to Jeremy for a fire token, so it wouldn't have cost her anything.


She could have, but that may have blown up her plan. Jeremy was voting with the majority and if Denise approaches him and offers to sell him an idol, when she clearly knows the votes are going her way, then that tips Jeremy off that she must have another idol she's going to play to save herself. So then Jeremy mentions that to the majority and the plans completely change and then Denise uses her idol for nothing and is the clear target next time without any idol to protect her.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Family said:


> Didn't Jeremy turn on Denise in this vote?


I'm guessing Jeremy knew Denise's plan before they went to tribal. It's the only way to explain why he didn't use his "safety without power" advantage.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I'm guessing Jeremy knew Denise's plan before they went to tribal. It's the only way to explain why he didn't use his "safety without power" advantage.


That makes no sense. He was voting with the majority. He was not in danger of going home. So why would he have played his advantage? In fact, if he knew Denise was going to play an idol to save herself, that almost gives him more incentive to use his advantage if he knew, because there was a good possibility (in Denise's mind at least) that the first idol she played was a fake and she'd have to then use her real one to save herself.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> That makes no sense. He was voting with the majority. He was not in danger of going home. So why would he have played his advantage? In fact, if he knew Denise was going to play an idol to save herself, that almost gives him more incentive to use his advantage if he knew, because there was a good possibility (in Denise's mind at least) that the first idol she played was a fake and she'd have to then use her real one to save herself.


Yeah, I guess that makes sense. But it still doesn't explain why he was so confident that he wasn't going home that he didn't play his advantage. There's always a possibility that Denise has an idol, so even if he felt 100% certain that all the votes were going towards her, he was still at risk. Perhaps he figured that even if she played an idol it wouldn't matter because her vote wouldn't be for him. Whatever the reason, I guess he should be commended for reading the situation correctly.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wait... So if he didn't know in advance (and I agree for all of the reasons stated above), then I wonder how Denise feels about saving him, when he effectively "betrayed" her with his vote...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

It was important for Denise that the vote against her be unanimous so that her vote alone would determine who went home.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

gweempose said:


> I feel the same way. Parvati is not only a fun player to watch, but I've always found her to be very attractive. I think she looks even prettier now than she did when she was younger.


I've always thought they should have a special episode - "All Parvati, All the Time" where for the whole hour she just walks around the island in her bikini while the camera follows her. Ah, well...


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

One aspect of Denise's play that I really loved was her "I'll take one fire token now; give me the other ones after tribal." If there was any thought in Sandra's mind that Denise might betray here, that probably dissuaded it. So, so smart.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

David Platt said:


> One aspect of Denise's play that I really loved was her "I'll take one fire token now; give me the other ones after tribal." If there was any thought in Sandra's mind that Denise might betray here, that probably dissuaded it. So, so smart.


Yep, and she didn't even have to pay the second one!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I feel the same way. Parvati is not only a fun player to watch, but I've always found her to be very attractive. I think she looks even prettier now than she did when she was younger.


You realize she's not gone, she's just going to the losers island, so you'll see her


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

At some point I wonder if all the most interesting and dynamic players will be put on EoE and following the players who haven't been voted out will be kind of boring...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

madscientist said:


> At some point I wonder if all the most interesting and dynamic players will be put on EoE and following the players who haven't been voted out will be kind of boring...


So...Gamechangers.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> You realize she's not gone, she's just going to the losers island, so you'll see her


Oh no, she's gone. The point of EoE is you have to compete and she's proven unable/unwilling.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

stile99 said:


> Oh no, she's gone. The point of EoE is you have to compete and she's proven unable/unwilling.


The post you quoted was in reference to Parvati. Since when is Parvati "unable/unwilling" to compete? Are you referring to Sandra?


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

gweempose said:


> The post you quoted was in reference to Parvati. Since when is Parvati "unable/unwilling" to compete? Are you referring to Sandra?


Indeed. My apologies for the confusion. It is possible I'm wrong, we'll find out shortly, but she been steadfast in doing as little as possible. I simply think she doesn't have what it takes for EoE, and when presented with a choice of that or a hotel room, that flag is going to be raised within the first five minutes.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

stile99 said:


> Indeed. My apologies for the confusion. It is possible I'm wrong, we'll find out shortly, but she been steadfast in doing as little as possible. I simply think she doesn't have what it takes for EoE, and when presented with a choice of that or a hotel room, that flag is going to be raised within the first five minutes.


I am still confused whether we are talking about Sandra or Parvati...


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

I was asked a direct question, and answered it. Accepting responsibility for the prior confusion but not for this one.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stile99 said:


> Indeed. My apologies for the confusion. It is possible I'm wrong, we'll find out shortly, but she been steadfast in doing as little as possible. I simply think she doesn't have what it takes for EoE, and when presented with a choice of that or a hotel room, that flag is going to be raised within the first five minutes.


Not a chance. Sandra is way too proud to quit the game when other people are still in. She considers herself the "Queen" of Survivor and she knows how badly her reputation would be tarnished if she quit during such an epic season. As long as she remains on EoE, she's part of the jury and that's still something. No way she allows Reem to outdo her on EoE.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

stile99 said:


> I was asked a direct question, and answered it. Accepting responsibility for the prior confusion but not for this one.


Yeah... re-read your response, and it was clear that you confirmed it was Sandra... My confusion...


----------

